# 2011 Sandy Point Spring Fling



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

2011 Sandy Point State Park Spring Fling 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*When: April 9 2011. 10 AM until the fish stop biting.
Where: Sandy Point State Park in Annapolis, Md.*

*Pets - Pets are not permitted.* 

*Admission Prices and Park Hours
When the Contact Station is not staffed, the automatic toll will be in operation. Effective April 1, 2010 the automatic toll machine accepts exact change only in the form of $1’s, quarters, MasterCard and VISA credit cards. 

Sandy Point State Park may fill to capacity on busy, nice weather days, especially holiday weekends. Visitors will not be admitted to the park during the closure. Anyone who leaves the park during the closure will not be permitted to re-enter until the park reopens. There are no other public swimming beaches in the area.

Weekends and Holidays

January 1st until mid-April -- $3.00 per vehicle 
Mid April until end of October -- $5.00 per person for Maryland resident -- $6.00 per person for non-Maryland resident 
November 1st until December 31st -- $3.00 per vehicle 
Weekdays (not including holidays that fall on a weekday)

January 1st until Memorial Day -- $3.00 per vehicle 
Memorial Day through end of September -- $4.00 per person for Maryland resident -- $5.00 per person for non-Maryland resident 
October 1st until December 31st -- $3.00 per vehicle 
Sunset to Sunrise – Boating & Fishing

Year round -- $3.00 per vehicle (Excluding special events and when the contact station is staffed. See prices above) 
Park Hours: Day Use

January 1 through March 1 -- 7 a.m. to sunset 
April 1 through October 31 -- 6 a.m. to sunset 
November 1 through December 31* -- 7 a.m. to 5 p.m. 
Fishing -- 24 hour access January through mid-November 
Boating -- 24 hour access year round 
*During Lights on the Bay (November 19, 2010 to January 2, 2011) the park hours will be from
8 a.m. to 4:40 p.m.

Sandy Point State Park offers accessible food and beverage concession, fishing, picnic areas, shelters, bathhouses, sailing concessions and playgrounds. For additional accessible amenities in Maryland State Forests and Parks, visit the Accessibility for All section of this website*



You must have a valid Maryland or Virginia saltwater license to fish. Circle hooks are mandatory (5/0-8/0 are the average size) and everyone will get along better if you bring gear heavy enough to throw 6 ounces or more, particularly if you plan to fish near the point. Four or five will usually hold if you're down near the Christmas tree(gone now).




*Food List For 2011 SPSP Spring Fling 

We will need soda/water, ice, coolers, hot dogs and buns, hambuger and buns, saugage, chicken, potato salad, baked beans, paper towel, paper plates, plastic utensils, trash bags, ketchup, mustard, chopped onions, sliced onions. 

Or any side dish you feel like making.

Snacks - Chips, cookies.

Grills, charcoal , lighter fluid and grilling utensils.

Matches, aluminum foils to cover food, aluminum food trays to placed cooked food on.


Please reply to this thread if your coming and what you would like to contribute to this event.


Thanks.. *


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be there. 

I'll bring a pound cake again.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Put me down for hotdogs, buns,mustard and whatever else I can scrounge up


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Tam and I will bring a couple of side dishes to be determined.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I will bring*

a small grill and some charcoal, sauerkraut cooked with onions, bacon and garlic, baked beans, some dogs and buns.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*So far we have the following attending*

Sand Flea

Orest

Tracker16

Jcreamer and wife

Fresh/Saltmaniac

Mytmouse

Surfnsam

KMW21230

Cducer

FourSteps24

Bluehwy

Big Rad

Cocaflea

Shelties

SteveMD


Please post what you can bring.


Thanks.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ive got plates, paper towles,utensels, table cloths, s&p and tin foil


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Right now I am not sure what my schedule is going to be... starting my new job tomorrow. As we get closer and schedule is set I will commit to bringing what isnt covered yet.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Im considering to come to this years get together :fishing:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will bring two grills large coffee point with the fixings


----------



## lavender (Feb 24, 2009)

*Join party*

Hello, everyone. This is my first post and also first to participate the early spring fishing party. I have read most of reports from this Forum and got many benefits. Thanks all!
Heming and I will bring a couple of side dishes- spicy eggs, colorful beans, and spicy chicken meat.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Im in again, and will bring something as always


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

to all that have said they would come and bring something.

The more the better.


----------



## LadyFish (Feb 24, 2010)

The BF and I will be there.

Will bring chips, cookies and something to drink.

Look forward to seeing everyone again and meeting a few new ppl.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*LadyFish and BF*

That will be great.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll mark my calendar ... I haven't made an event since we had them at AI, so I'll try and make it. At least the ponies won't be there to attack us at SP


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I will most likely be there


----------



## PinoyFisher (Apr 12, 2008)

If the rain don't show up, i'm there - i'm bringing my children and some potato chips and drinks.


:fishing:


----------



## steveMD (Apr 9, 2010)

I am looking forward to this get together and finally meet some cyber fishing friends. I most likely will be a tenative for attending due to work calling. If it would be ok with Mr. Orest, when the Fling in about one week away, give me a PM or phone call and I will bring what you want/need missing from the list. Thanks, Steve


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds like a plan to me. Can't wait to see some old friends and meet some new ones. 
It's been too many years since I've been active with P&S. Put me down for burgers, buns and the fixins'. BTW I owe Sand Flea a bottle of adult beverage for a favor many yrs. ago.








See Flea I haven't forgotten in my old age. See you there.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Dam,Catman your still around;havent heard from you in a while.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hey Nick!

What happened your boat sink???


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

oldsalt said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> What happened your boat sink???


 No, still have the boat although she hasn't been in the water in two years. I've had some fairly serious health problems with a couple of major surgeries but I feel like a new person now. Anyway I told the mechanic at my marina to give her a good going over so she can be splashed by mid May. Although I caught a number of trophy rock from the boat, I think my favorite type of fishing is from shore and wading the upper Patapsco River for SM bass. Looing forward to seeing everybodt at the SPSP gathering.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Glad to hear you are back in good shape!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

oldsalt said:


> Glad to hear you are back in good shape!!


 Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Nick my friend a pleasure to see you are still in the hallways, been a long time. Dang, one of the oldies from back when. Guess, since you might be attending, then I might be too, been too long since I seen ya. Sounds like all is "weller", maybe ya get yer boat down here near the Island, might have to catch a boat ho trip with ya, gas expensive but I give ya my share's worth.

Good seeing ya!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Shaggy my old _"Dead Head"_ friend. Glad to hear from you. Not too many of the old gang around anymore. I was devistated to hear of the passing of Clyde. I talked with him a few times after he lost his foot He was a true friend was is missed. We lost a good guy. I'm glad a have some pics of him during his happier days.

Anyway I'm glad you're coming to the SPSP fling. I've got lots of questions and just general catching up. BTW I've still got your white IGLO cooler that you filled with LY's and chum. I'll bring it with me See you at the cook out.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I have never been to one since I am pretty new. I will come and bring something with me. I am not sure as of yet though. Probably some BBQ ribs.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman, shaggy it's been to long sence I've eather of you. The fling won't be the same without Clyde and his potatoe salad, I really miss him, but I might just show my ugly face and will thank about bringing something ( don't know what to bring ). TRIGGER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Larry great to hear from you again. I agree it won't seem the same w/o Clyde. When the good Lord made him He broke the mold. You better show up to keep Shaggy and me company. You would make me a very happy old man if you bring your signature dish - jambalaya. Now that's what I'm talkin' about. See you there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BigJeff823 said:


> Dam,Catman your still around;havent heard from you in a while.


 Hey Jeff are you the wild and wacky guy that was known as BIG DADDY back in the day? I've got a pic or two of you at the Indian River clean-up. If I remember correctly you were the organizer and it went off smooth. Look forward to seeing you at _The Fling_.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Hi y'all. I'm in. It's been a while.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

This cook out looks like it will one of the best. In the next day or 2 I will compile the food list of what we have so far.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, at this point, it's looking like I will not be able to attend. Have fun, guys!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

IRI Cleanup-Yeah I put that together with my man BillR;but I dont ever remember being called Big Daddy;I do remember lossing a nice Tog cause it took my stringer into the rocks.Dam shame:redface:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jeff, Whatever happened to BillR? He was a fun guy to be with. Yep, I remember you losing that tog and stringer. Boy were you pissed. See you at the _"Fling"_.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I dont know what happend to BillR but him and Tomas were the guys that taught me about DE fishing;BillR caught some nice fish on 1/2-2" FinSfish.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Nick,

Glad to hear all is good now. Look forward to fishing with you again.

mike


catman said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. Can't wait to see some old friends and meet some new ones.
> It's been too many years since I've been active with P&S. Put me down for burgers, buns and the fixins'. BTW I owe Sand Flea a bottle of adult beverage for a favor many yrs. ago.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Wow, the old crew is coming out of the woodwork. Looks like I will plan to be there. Orest, let me know what you still need.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Mike,

Haven't seen you on line for awhile. Glad to see your still on US soil. 

Have you heard from Jason lately?



We could use the following --

Burgers and buns
Chicken
Grills 
Charcola and starting fluid
Drinks
Chips
Side dishes


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mike, glad to see you're around. Look forward to seeing you again. The Fling is shaping up to be a reunion of the Warrior days.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's looking like I'll be there, but I don't have the soccer game schedule yet for my son...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'll be there with some coals and fluid.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Have you heard from Jason lately?


Who? 

I am real happy to see that this is still going on. I wish I could make this but due to my move to Colorado this summer coupled with my girlfriend dragging me along for one of her friends wedding my leave time is used up. Maybe after I make it back from Afghanistan next year I can swing that way and catch up with old friends. Hopefully all the old team warriors can toast to our good friend Clyde up in the sky. And while you guys are there throw a toast to Mike for making the E-7 llist  long time coming for him. Glad to see the Catman is out and about again.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I had the baby's birth pushed back to the 13th. It looks like I'll be in attendance!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Have you heard from Jason lately?
> 
> 
> Who?
> ...


I'd be honored to present a toast to Clyde. We'll also pass it around for our friend Mike. Jason wish you could be here my friend. We'll have one for you and wish you a safe return from Afghistan. Thank you both - Mike and Jason for protecting the USA. Proud to call you guys my friend.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Good to hear from you Jason;I can see you Trout fishing in Colorado;That sounds nice.Im going to try to get there;might get some tax money soon;fingers crossed.If I get it soon I might splurge on a few dozen Bloodworms and fish with you fellas.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like I won't be at the spring fling.

My daughter has a sporting event that day. She said I could go fishing. But I've only got a couple of years before she is grown and gone and have a lifetime to go fishing...

Good luck to everyone at the spring fling.


----------



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

Damnit, I Leave Afghanistan one week after the spring fling.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Jeff, I have to talk to to wife to see if I have the pass for Saturday and check on the soccer game schedule tonight. If I go, I'll pick you up and provide the BW's.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sucks...and figure alot. Wont be there. As many that live near Kent Island may have heard by now, we had a shooting here on Sunday. Unfortunately, Mark Xander was a friend and coworker. Viewing will be Friday night, funeral Saturday. Crazy thing is, it was an ex Baltimore City cop, and twice running candidate for sherriff over here that shot him in the back, seemingly all because Mark's dog got out and went on this slugs property.

Was so looking forward to seeing the old gang, and some of the new. Peace out, believe me, I'd rather be fishing and eating that day.

:--|:--|


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. You'll be missed Saturday. I'll catch up with you soon.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Husky shakes his head in disbelief...It's a fine line between law and outlaw Shaggy. Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

got screwed by work scheduling a CPR/ first aid class for all day saturday. since im close to spsp and my shop is in crofton i'll drop off my stuff before i go to work maybe fish a couple hours before going in


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sorry I won't be able to make it tomorrow, got a call last nite that my brother was in a car accident, the guy that hit him was going 60 through a intersection on a red light as my brother had the green light and was half way through and hit him, totaled my brothers SUV ( small ). I have to leave today and head to VA. Beach area. TRIGGER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Larry sorry to hear about your brother's accident. I hope he's not seriously injured. Please keep us up dated. We'll miss you tomorrow.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Guys sorry I will not be abole to make it..We are government contractor and yesterday found out that the company is moving from Annapolis to Annapolis Junction and will be busy for a while...I have to work tomorrow.... Sorry I will meet most of you during the summer...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

It sucks about your friend Shaggy/You brother to (Larry)Triggerfish.It sucks that all these bad things happen.I still will be comming to fish,eat,and chat with you guys;I just hope sombody can sve me a good spot up near the point but if that doesnt happen it wont botther me.See you there fellas.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

It figures..... unfortunately I will probably not be able to make it tomorrow.... may have to work late ( 4-5am Sat morning) so by the time I get up there I will have to leave to go back in for 6pm. 
Hope everyone who goes has a good time and land a few fish.... I hear DNR is really watching the beach and writing tickets !..... Hopefully I can make the next M+G !!


----------



## PinoyFisher (Apr 12, 2008)

rain rain go away... come another day


----------



## PinoyFisher (Apr 12, 2008)

i had fun today.. brought the three children and they had fun also - great food.. thanks everyone for setting this up and cooperating with the event.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for coming Henry.

Looked like the kids had a ball. Did they fall a sleep on the way home?


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a nice time yesterday, it was good to meet everyone that was there. Thanks all of you for teacher me some things about how to catch a rock. Orest you need to teach my girl how to make those bakebeans (UMMMMUMMMM GOOOODDDDD). I end up catching 4 small rock yesterday, but in all it was well worth it!


----------

